# Girls ECNL/DA changes in SoCal



## Pitch pop (Mar 27, 2019)

It’s that time of year again. The rumors are swirling as to what the club soccer landscape will look like next year here in SoCal. I’ve been hearing that there are more than a couple unnamed (of course) clubs that may be considering a return to ECNL from DA. Perhaps some new additions to DA as a result? Will there be ECNL defections as well? With the announcement that Eagles will be dropping DA and going back to ECNL as an “all in club” yesterday, it would seem that there may be some truth to these rumors. What is everyone hearing?


----------



## Speed (Mar 27, 2019)

there is also the ECNL2 rumors as well.....is that a real rumor and what happens to Discovery, DPL etc?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Mar 27, 2019)

Speed said:


> there is also the ECNL2 rumors as well.....is that a real rumor and what happens to Discovery, DPL etc?


so much demand for ECNL they needed ECNL2? which basically youll get if you are in Discovery/CRL /Flight 1/Gold/ODP and any plethora of options. Need less options, more consolidation imo


----------



## YNWA 96 (Mar 28, 2019)

USSDA has released the new club additions for the upcoming 2019/2020 season already

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20190220-NEWS-DA-Six-New-Clubs-to-Join-Girls-Development-Academy-for-19-20-Season

ECNL has made announcements about clubs rreturning,  so there shouldnt be rumors floating around with the details already being released.


----------



## Pitch pop (Mar 28, 2019)

YNWA 96 said:


> USSDA has released the new club additions for the upcoming 2019/2020 season already
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/20190220-NEWS-DA-Six-New-Clubs-to-Join-Girls-Development-Academy-for-19-20-Season
> 
> ECNL has made announcements about clubs rreturning,  so there shouldnt be rumors floating around with the details already being released.


My understanding is there will be more to come. But thanks for the scoop capt. obvious.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 28, 2019)

Ecnl should exist.  DA should exist.  
But DPL and ECNL2 should not.  

At what point do we all say “enough.  Just let the kids play soccer. Stop f*cking with leagues and teams every 9 months”


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Mar 29, 2019)

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/

Eagles already announced?


----------

